# Second Hand Clothing - Opinions!!



## xx~Lor~xx

Okay girls, what's your stand on second hand clothing? Do you use them or do you prefer to buy new? Are you happy when people offer or give you hand me downs, or are you a bit put out? Do you pass on your kids old clothing? 

This has come up for me because I've noticed it in a couple of posts in teen pregnancy, that they're not happy to accept second hand clothing etc and want to buy all brand new, and I'm just curious where you all stand!! 
Second hand clothing has just never been an issue for me, in fact it's been a god send not having to go and spend money we don't have spare, on brand new clothes. In fact I've given to ex members, and got a ton of stuff from Mellie1988 on here, and it's AMAZINGGG!


----------



## AirForceWife7

I really like second hand clothing (Edit: I do prefer to buy new though) :thumbup: I was given a ton at my baby shower and it helped out so much! I keep almost everything, unless it has stains that I won't be able to get out, or has holes in it, but that is obvious :haha:

Any time someone offers to give me something, I always take it because it's an act of kindness & them just wanting to help out, you know? If you don't want something, you can politely accept it & then discard it or donate it after you are back at home. Anything, anything at all that is given to me I always thank someone .. it's just them being kind :shrug:

We are 50/50 as far as used/new clothing ... half her wardrobe is new, & half of it is second-hand. It has saved us a butt load of money & I appreciate it every day :) 

I usually donate Brenna's clothing to goodwill after she grows out of them, but if I know someone who is expecting a baby, I will gladly give the clothes to that person. Regardless, I think people should just be happy with what they're given. Whether it be in perfect condition, ripped, torn, etc. It came from the kindness of someone else's heart & if you don't want them just donate or recycle them :thumbup:


Edit: Brand new baby clothes can get extremely expensive too, & your LO is in them for such a short period of time. It isn't worth the expense IMO. That's why anytime I buy new I always shop at discount clothing stores (Ross Dress For Less & Marshall's), because they sell name brands for over 1/2 off! :thumbup:


----------



## annawrigley

I prefer to buy new, and if I was loaded I would, but eBay is my best friend and loads of Noah's recent clothes have come from there for tons cheaper than they would be new. I don't have a problem with it at all and find it pretty snobby and ungrateful when people turn their noses up at being given it. When Noah was little he got given loads and although it wasn't all to my taste he wore it all at some point. I gave all Noah's unisex stuff to FOB's sister but cos she had a girl I'm trying to sell all his other stuff cos I don't know anyone with baby boys. Not having much luck though lol x


----------



## Natasha2605

I wouldn't buy second hand from a shop, I just wouldn't. Just personal preferance of course. I'm all too aware that you can find magnificant bargains and like new stuff but it's just not for me. Tbh I think it's mostly to do with not knowing who's owned it before (not that it really makes a diff, it's either in good condition or not) and the fact that I don't have the patience to rummage through stuff just in the hope of finding something I may like, hence the reason I avoid shops like TK MAXX like the plague!

I'm not against second hand stuff in general, for example I had a few bits and bobs given to me from my best mates girl as she's seven months older than Summer. But no, I wouldn't buy second hand from a shop. Just personal preferance :)


----------



## vinteenage

I'd rather buy new but second hand is so cheap, so we buy anything with no visible wear. If you hunt, you can find a lot.


----------



## bbyno1

I prefer buying new.
When i was pregnant with Aliyah i never even thought twice about going charity shops or looking on Ebay. Everything HAD to be new and the 'best'.
This time round though..Im not as bothered buy having the 'best' things. Obv i want this baby to have exactly what Aliyah had iykwim?
BUT i have brought loads of things of Ebay and off here off people. The clothes have to be in very good condition though. Quite fussy with what second hand stuff i buy but i deffo don't rule it out now.
Sometimes i find better 2nd hand stuff in the charity shop thats brand new,than what i could afford new! lool


----------



## 17thy

We live in a really nice area and the thrift shop is RIGHT next to a huge plantation so 90% of the secondhand clothes are almost brand new, I've found many with the tags still (adult included). And per clothing item for babies its .47 cents a piece. Can't beat that. Most of Emerald's clothes when she was little up until about 7 months, were new. But since then I've bought second hand. And we always get compliments on her clothing.

For her birthday I found a pair of size 4 slip on pink and white checkered Vans at the thrift shop for her, and they were $1.50 for the pair, when it would have been $25 at least new. They didn't have a stain on them! We've had immense luck with the thrift shops up the road from me. GREAT prices and really high quality items. But when I lived downtown for example, the quality of the items wasn't nearly as nice. Where as 9/10 of the clothes in the thrift shop here are namebrand, they were more like walmart brand in the downtown thrift shops.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Second hand junkie here. I love charity shop clothes, for me and issy, because I can afford much nicer stuff nearly new than I'd ever get brand new!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

At the beginning we were giving a few second hand clothes, some he did wear the rest went to a charity shop. As he is getting bigger and growing quicker I really am thank full for him having a cousin that is a year older as he grows out of clothes just as Kian needs a bigger size. We do buy brand new clothes but at the speed he is growing I am thankful of the help SiL has gave us!

We bought loads of 6-9 months when SiL give us loads of 9-12 months and I was reallt grateful as Kian totally missed 6-9 months clothes and jumped straight to 9-12. So we started to buy him 1-1.5 years now as the 9-12 just about fit him!


----------



## Rhio92

Connor pretty much lives in 2nd hand clothes :haha: I love them! My mum's got a few friends with toddlers, and they hand everything down to Connor. Because of this, most of his clothes are next, debenhams, mothercare, etc.


----------



## Mellie1988

I welcome secondhand clothes gladly! Money can be so tight and cannot afford brand new clothes all the time, eBay is my best friend and alot of clothes are passed down from a family friend although not so much now as theo is catching upto the little boy and they are both in 2-3 now lol! 

I always pass on the clothes where I can, sometimes not possible as theo is quite messy and he tends to wear his current clothes alot more than his smaller ones. 

Btw might have some more stuff for Logan, what size is he in now? Think I have some 9-12 and 12-18 month stuff! Might box it up and send and what u don't want just get rid of! 

X


----------



## bumpy_j

Budgetwise I prefer second hand because I can get nicer stuff for the same price as new basics - like I bought a Merino Kids sleeping bag for £26 the other day which would've been £60 new and you can buy a whole bunch of sleepsuits for a few quid on ebay. I have a Me Too snowsuit I got for £22 and some nice Zara/Bluezoo/Benetton/Junior J bits which would've been really dear brand new but cost less than it would've done just going to a supermarket or Primark for new clothes. I'd rather that then new IYKWIM. All his younger baby stuff was basically plain 2nd hand blue and white onesies or vests that were ridiculously cheap but now he's older and nearly walking around I'm enjoying dressing him more. I feel more guilty buying him new clothes than I would 2nd hand TBH


----------



## purple_kiwi

Most of Kailees stuff is second hand. That is mainly because I get so much of it from others. Like garbage bags full, and also I buy used from shops or people selling. I don't mind because shes to little to understand and once its washed its not dirty, and almost everything has little to no stains or anything. I buy her clothes new still depending but I hate seeing stuff i pay more for get messy second hand stuff i hardly mind getting stained because its not like i just put out a bunch for that outfit.


----------



## amygwen

I only buy second hand clothing! I live like a mile away from a used kid shop, so I'm constantly buying used toys and used clothes. I honestly won't buy any new clothing for Kenneth unless I really have to. I don't see the point in spending like $10 for a new outfit when you can get like five new outfits when you buy used, plus no one even knows! The only person who knows is me! I might as well save $ buying used clothes until he is in school when he'll be wanting all the name brand stuff ;)


----------



## lauram_92

I don't have any 2nd hand clothes for Oliver. There isn't a charity shop here and most of my friends don't have kids. He got given SO much brand new clothing when he was first born, more than enough clothes to fit him until he is over a year, so I just pick up bits an pieces of clothing. Where I live people usually tend to start passing down clothes when they get a bit older :shrug: I also don't have an ebay account.


----------



## bbyno1

^I have just worked out how to use paypal through Ebay and it's not good. Spent so much money today alone lol!


----------



## rainbows_x

I prefer to buy new, but we don't always have the money too. I live across the road from 3 charity shops, so I tend to go there whenever I am out and normally come back with a couple bits, for 50p a piece you can't go wrong.


----------



## we can't wait

I love second-hand clothes. I got TONS of clothes and blankets from friends who'd had children before me. I mean, it's all nice stuff, and we just washed it... good as new. :D Baby clothes are so expensive (not to mention, babies grow out of them SO quickly), it seems silly to not except_ anything _that is used!


----------



## lauram_92

bbyno1 said:


> ^I have just worked out how to use paypal through Ebay and it's not good. Spent so much money today alone lol!

Haha I really need to learn! Would save sooo much money! Luckily I got so much when he was born so haven't had to buy much!


----------



## MissMamma

most of raphi's stuff is second hand and it all looks brand new! :D i do buy her the odd bit but personally i think its a waste of money [plus i'm lucky to have lots of generous friends/people eager to dump their old shit on me! :dohh:] but babies grow so quickly and get SO dirty and clothes can cost quite a bit!

i mostly buy her shoes [slight addict] and fancy dress stuff :haha:


----------



## HellBunny

Both! If its in realllly good condition, nice etc then its ours :lol:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Mellie1988 said:


> I welcome secondhand clothes gladly! Money can be so tight and cannot afford brand new clothes all the time, eBay is my best friend and alot of clothes are passed down from a family friend although not so much now as theo is catching upto the little boy and they are both in 2-3 now lol!
> 
> I always pass on the clothes where I can, sometimes not possible as theo is quite messy and he tends to wear his current clothes alot more than his smaller ones.
> 
> Btw might have some more stuff for Logan, what size is he in now? Think I have some 9-12 and 12-18 month stuff! Might box it up and send and what u don't want just get rid of!
> 
> X

This is one of the reasons I love you :) <3 He's just gone up into 9-12 months :) 

I'm glad I posted this, it's been really interesting!! Keep the opinions coming girls :thumbup: I actually found a second hand shop not far down the road from me, we now sell our old stuff through them.


----------



## Lydiarose

I cannot understand why people are against buying second hand? I really dont understand it,the only reason i can think of is that todays sociaty/media have brainwashed everyone into needed the latest/newest things and second hand is trampy :shrug:

We can afford now to buy brand new,and i do (mostly baby boots and h&m!) but i go into my local charity shop almost everyday to have a look.

and most of oscars clothes of gone to new babys :cloud9: im really glad i kept some though :haha:


----------



## Lydiarose

bumpy_j said:


> Budgetwise I prefer second hand because I can get nicer stuff for the same price as new basics - like I bought a Merino Kids sleeping bag for £26 the other day which would've been £60 new and you can buy a whole bunch of sleepsuits for a few quid on ebay. I have a Me Too snowsuit I got for £22 and some nice Zara/Bluezoo/Benetton/Junior J bits which would've been really dear brand new but cost less than it would've done just going to a supermarket or Primark for new clothes. I'd rather that then new IYKWIM. All his younger baby stuff was basically plain 2nd hand blue and white onesies or vests that were ridiculously cheap but now he's older and nearly walking around I'm enjoying dressing him more. I feel more guilty buying him new clothes than I would 2nd hand TBH

I brought oscar a brand new with tags navy tweed duffel coat from Zara,for £3.50!!!! a few months ago! i was sooo chuffed :happydance:


----------



## bumpy_j

Lydiarose said:


> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> Budgetwise I prefer second hand because I can get nicer stuff for the same price as new basics - like I bought a Merino Kids sleeping bag for £26 the other day which would've been £60 new and you can buy a whole bunch of sleepsuits for a few quid on ebay. I have a Me Too snowsuit I got for £22 and some nice Zara/Bluezoo/Benetton/Junior J bits which would've been really dear brand new but cost less than it would've done just going to a supermarket or Primark for new clothes. I'd rather that then new IYKWIM. All his younger baby stuff was basically plain 2nd hand blue and white onesies or vests that were ridiculously cheap but now he's older and nearly walking around I'm enjoying dressing him more. I feel more guilty buying him new clothes than I would 2nd hand TBH
> 
> I brought oscar a brand new with tags navy tweed duffel coat from Zara,for £3.50!!!! a few months ago! i was sooo chuffed :happydance:Click to expand...

Ah that's such a good bargain! They're like £30odd new


----------



## mayb_baby

Michael has mostly new stuff but we have a few things from ebay :)


----------



## lizardbreath

I don't care either way new or used kids clothes are never in rough shape so why care


----------



## Mei190

Nathaniel has had everything new, as I love just going in the baby shops etc for a good ol' spend. But I wouldn't say I was against second-hand if it was offered to me.


----------



## Lydiarose

i spent such much money in pumpkin patch/asos when i was pregnant . . . it was such a waste of money he was in them for 5 minutes.

no way am i doing that again this time :haha:


----------



## KiansMummy

I don't have a problem with second hand clothes. At the rate babies grow the majority of things you get are in excellent condition, I sell most of Kians old clothes on eBay and use the money I make from them to get him new things. Although I do prefer buying new but some things are so expensive new To only be work a couple of times so if you can pick it up at a bargain price in excellent condition then real do ! X


----------



## MissMamma

can i just say i got an eighty five pound lipsy 100% pure silk dress for a fiver off a friend of a friend the other day :D know its not baby clothes but oooff...


----------



## aidensxmomma

Most of my kids' clothes are second hand, especially all the stuff they had when they were babies. I love getting a bunch of clothes from second-hand stores...and I don't feel guilty about spending a ton of money. :thumbup: There's quite a few people my mom and MIL know that give us clothes for Mady and the baby.

We do get some stuff brand new, but usually only when it's on sale. :flower:


----------



## rockys-mumma

Love eBay, so 2nd hand is fine IMO! Also my sil has a son older than Alfie so I get all of his clothes that are not ruined! I also wouldn't rule out charity shops but I don't go in them.. We just don't have many if any(?) where I go shopping. I would obviously prefer to buy new but I'd rather have 5 things in basically brand new condition for the same price as the one thing from the shop! 

Before Alfie was born I bought everything new, and donations of clothes I just see as an extra/just incase we run out kinda thing, that changed after 0-3 lol. Plus I am still till this day getting over the fact I spent like £70 on a Moses basket and stand when you can pick them up for like £10 second hand and most babies hardly sleep in the damn things! Alf was in his for about 6-8 weeks then he got too long!! :dohh:

I also love getting clothes from relatives with kids because half the stuff I would never pick myself but 
it looks cute on :)

I wouldn't have thought I would have had so much second hand stuff as I do now though when I was pregnant. I guess you just become more realistic and want value for money once baby has arrived and you realise it makes no difference lol


----------



## x__amour

Almost all of Tori's clothes I bought second hand. I made sure they were in good condition though. My MIL and GMIL mostly buy Tori new clothes now and we occasionally do but I have nothing against second hand clothing at all as long as they're in good condition.


----------



## Leah_xx

I have nothing against second hand clothing, i love thrift shopping lol.
When I found out I was pregnant my mom's friend gave me like 10 huge totes of clothes that were her girls.
I do buy Gracelynn new clothes here and there but she has like new clothes from my moms friend and if i can buy the same exact thing but cheaper at a second hand store and it doesnt look terrible im going to buy it.


----------



## Leopard

I *love* second hand! I never had a problem wearing second hand, and still stalk the op and charity shops! You can get some amazing stuff second hand, and often it is in as new condition anyway! The majority of DDs clothes are second hand, the only new things are the clothes she got at the baby shower. Her second handies are soooo cute, and I don't mind people giving me hand me downs either, it saves me money, and she'll grow out of them pretty quickly anyway!


----------



## angeleyez92

:wave: hope its okay if i pop in over here.... I love getting secondhand stuff. Most of what i have bought my baby has been second hand or on clearance. I figure that since he is not going to be in them for very long anyway that i may as well buy second hand. I have also had some second hand clothes given to me. I would neve turn it away cuz i know how helpful it will be. I have found so many things for second hand that i have bought stuff for when he is 9-12 months as well. I figure that the baby will not know the difference and that i am saving a lot of money. My OH works and i go to college and will be a stay at home mom. I honestly think that if i ws set on buying everything new that i would not be able to stay at home. All my money would be going towards baby clothes. :dohh: lol


----------



## Hotbump

I dont buy second hand :shrug: but have nothing against it my mom buys things second hand for my kids and I dont turn it down. The second hand clothes they got are from my mom (she also buys them new clothes but its been months since they have received anything lol ) I always buy new but I love to use coupons shop the clearance section, and look for specials. All of their brand new shirts they have are $5 or less and some of them are name brand like polo, puma, nike, ect... horray for coupons and the clearance section I have never that I can think of spent more than $8 on a shirt lol


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna has a few second hand things but about 90% of her stuff is new, since I work at Carter's I get so much for cheap and usually I just buy her entire wardrobe for the season and end up spending maybe $100 all together.


----------



## tasha41

I don't buy secondhand- but if it's given to me (so family member or friend) and it's in good shape, I accept it. I like to know where things have been basically, and I don't go nuts shopping, I buy sales as much as I can and do my biggest shopping for her clothes in August/September during end of summer and back to school sales so I save a lot. I wouldn't really buy baby gear like strollers, car seat, crib, bouncer, etc secondhand either... but I have bought toys secondhand, like her bounce n spin zebra and stuff.


----------



## annawrigley

Also with my next baby I will probably buy mostly second hand in the smaller sizes cos Noah was in and out of each size in like a month, I wasted sooo much. But he's been in 18-24 for like a year so he's got absolutely tons cos I keep getting bored of his clothes and buying more :haha:


----------



## LauraBee

I can get all the clothes she needs in one size on eBay/charity shops/passed down for less than some brand new things - I know someone who spent £45 on her baby's jumper :wacko:

I'd rather received second-hand clothes than have someone buy her something brand new. I've only bought a couple of things new, but they were on sale. I generally stick to a £1 per item :thumbup:

Oh, and I donate everything to a place that helps people out with baby equipment and clothes.


----------



## holly2234

I buy lots of second hand. Most of her clothes from 4 months until now have been from the car boot sale and they were all as new condition from next at 20p each. Since its got colder nobody sells there anymore so ive been buying new for 9-12 months. The charity shops around here arent great.
I have no problem with second hand or new, we buy whatever we can afford at the time or whatever is a good deal.


----------



## Ashleii15

Well, all the stuff I got for my son was second hand, as all of my family and friends gave me stuff. It was really nice not to have needed to buy a whole lot and spend a fortune on new baby things. But it is always nice to go out and buy new things yourself and stuff. I am happy when people give me things that are second hand and hand me downs as such, I'm glad they want to help and it does help me out. It's just gross to see all the stained and dirty things.. Lol. My son is only a little over a week old, so once he starts growing out of his clothing and things we don't need I will pass them off to other people to help them out just as I was. And if they happen to not like anything they can simply toss it or give it away.


----------



## xCookieDough

*I got a loaaaaaad of second hand stuff of ebay, just washed them when I got them (even though they smelt so nice when they arrived) and there you go, I saved so much money, I have no issues with second hand clothing.*


----------



## annawrigley

Yeah I always wash second hand stuff when I get it, even if it's never worn or smells clean, I like it to smell of my washing powder :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

Mums of baby boys up to size 18-24 go go go :blush: Its clogging up my wardrobe! :haha:
Boys Clothes Newborn to 2 years


----------



## Hotbump

I dont have paypal :cry: or I would of buy everything from you anna that and I'm in the US :haha:


----------



## 10.11.12

I'll buy second hand on occasion, we live in a nice area so the clothes are always nicer brands and usually in good condition. I do prefer to buy new but it doesn't bother me either way. There are some things I won't buy second hand though (onesies especially)


----------



## annawrigley

Hotbump said:


> I dont have paypal :cry: or I would of buy everything from you anna that and I'm in the US :haha:

Get Paypal :haha: Its pretty easy to set up :)


----------



## tasha41

You guys are sooo lucky, it is freaking ridiculous to ship anything here, it doesn't make buying stuff online much of a bargain at all. :( Mainly I have to stick to what's out of stock in stores, places with free shipping, or things only sold online..


----------



## hot tea

I LOVE childrens consignment stores. You can find real bargains on quality clothing in great condition. I love recycling and I honestly feel it is wasteful to buy all new. Babies outgrow clothes SO fast.


----------



## Natasha2605

Lydiarose said:


> I cannot understand why people are against buying second hand? I really dont understand it,the only reason i can think of is that todays sociaty/media have brainwashed everyone into needed the latest/newest things and second hand is trampy :shrug:
> 
> We can afford now to buy brand new,and i do (mostly baby boots and h&m!) but i go into my local charity shop almost everyday to have a look.
> 
> and most of oscars clothes of gone to new babys :cloud9: im really glad i kept some though :haha:

Or maybe it's just personal preferance? I don't think anybody's actually said they're against it, just that they don't buy it. I'm not brainwashed, I just prefer to buy our clothes new :thumbup:


----------



## lauram_92

rockys-mumma said:


> Before Alfie was born I bought everything new, and donations of clothes I just see as an extra/just incase we run out kinda thing, that changed after 0-3 lol. Plus I am still till this day getting over the fact I spent like £70 on a Moses basket and stand when you can pick them up for like £10 second hand and most babies hardly sleep in the damn things! Alf was in his for about 6-8 weeks then he got too long!! :dohh:

That is what I was like. I spent £70 on a moses basket and stand from Mothercare that he was in for 12 weeks! It is now sitting up in the attic. Also spent £100 on a swing that he used once or twice. £120 on two bedding packs - when all I needed was a couple of sheets cause I had sooo many blankets! :cry: So much money wasted. Don't even want to think how much I spent on clothes.


----------



## emmylou92

We got given a few second hand bits, i don't think there is anything wrong with it. I mean I don't go out of my way to buy second hand but if I see something I like I have it. OH loves Ebay and is forever looking around for things. We look for stuff on Ebay cant find what we want close enough to go collect it, so go out buy it new and the next day its on Ebay for half the price :dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I buy new and used. Clothes and toys.
I honestly think people who turned down being given used items for FREE and don't want them because they rather buy new are fucking snobby. 
I didn't read every page of this thread..but honestly if everyone buys new ALL the time we are gonna ruin are environment.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

purple_kiwi said:


> Most of Kailees stuff is second hand. That is mainly because I get so much of it from others. Like garbage bags full, and also I buy used from shops or people selling. I don't mind because shes to little to understand and once its washed its not dirty, and almost everything has little to no stains or anything. I buy her clothes new still depending but I hate seeing stuff i pay more for get messy second hand stuff i hardly mind getting stained because its not like i just put out a bunch for that outfit.

you are soo lucky!! lol let me know if anyone wants to get rid of any 2t and up toddler boy clothes :xmas13: I will gladly take it off their hands :haha:

btw are you going to the college christmas party on the 3rd?


----------



## _laura

bit of both.
I get ALOT on ebay (and sell alot on there aswell to give me spending money :haha:), and if there were more people I knew with boys then I think I would have more second hand, but alas there are all baby girls in the families!
But I do like buying Max some new things. Most of the time it's when they are on offer or I have discount codes. Alot is from tescos and Asda though :thumbup:


----------



## _laura

Also second hand stuff is normally in good condition anyway because babies are wearing them only a couple of times.


----------



## Becca xo

*I am not fussed about getting second hand clothes for my LO, I do buy new but do have a lot which is second hand. As long as it is in good condition and you wash them yourself before putting them on you LO, what is the problem? *


----------



## vaniilla

99% of what we have is new but a few messy play clothes I got from a local second hand children's shop, I don't think there is anything wrong with second hand although I think some people should follow some etiquette as I read often about people given clothes that ripped/stained by friends and family and then feel awkward! I think good quality clothes are fine :flower:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

personally i'd rather have some really good quality second hand than some crappy brand new clothes.. 
i nearly always get comments on how immaculate annie looks and that.. but her wardrobe, is all gap, monsoon, next, emile et rose and that, which is really dear new.. 
not that i'm a chav or anything, just like good qulaity clothes, but i spend less on her clothes, than they cost in asda ;) x


----------



## purple_kiwi

QuintinsMommy said:


> purple_kiwi said:
> 
> 
> Most of Kailees stuff is second hand. That is mainly because I get so much of it from others. Like garbage bags full, and also I buy used from shops or people selling. I don't mind because shes to little to understand and once its washed its not dirty, and almost everything has little to no stains or anything. I buy her clothes new still depending but I hate seeing stuff i pay more for get messy second hand stuff i hardly mind getting stained because its not like i just put out a bunch for that outfit.
> 
> you are soo lucky!! lol let me know if anyone wants to get rid of any 2t and up toddler boy clothes :xmas13: I will gladly take it off their hands :haha:
> 
> btw are you going to the college christmas party on the 3rd?Click to expand...

nope so far just my sister trying to give me all her newborn-12 months saying it must be a boy but i dont want anything yet till i find out :dohh: honestly i find most on kijiji sometimes you can get the odd like $30 for this whole bag deal lol and most is good from what i have got i do it at least once each time she outgrows a ton of clothing. And i don't think so as i completly forgot till you just mentioned it :nope: wish i remembered now though :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

purple_kiwi said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purple_kiwi said:
> 
> 
> Most of Kailees stuff is second hand. That is mainly because I get so much of it from others. Like garbage bags full, and also I buy used from shops or people selling. I don't mind because shes to little to understand and once its washed its not dirty, and almost everything has little to no stains or anything. I buy her clothes new still depending but I hate seeing stuff i pay more for get messy second hand stuff i hardly mind getting stained because its not like i just put out a bunch for that outfit.
> 
> you are soo lucky!! lol let me know if anyone wants to get rid of any 2t and up toddler boy clothes :xmas13: I will gladly take it off their hands :haha:
> 
> btw are you going to the college christmas party on the 3rd?Click to expand...
> 
> nope so far just my sister trying to give me all her newborn-12 months saying it must be a boy but i dont want anything yet till i find out :dohh: honestly i find most on kijiji sometimes you can get the odd like $30 for this whole bag deal lol and most is good from what i have got i do it at least once each time she outgrows a ton of clothing. And i don't think so as i completly forgot till you just mentioned it :nope: wish i remembered now though :(Click to expand...


you or your OH could probs still sign up or could try.. 

I have a feeling you are having another girl :haha:


----------



## purple_kiwi

my mom keeps telling me that lol.. when we told OH family his dad went on forever thinking it was gonna be a boy, i can't wait i hopefully find out jan 4


----------



## Tanara

_Hahaha well I think its pretty silly to go and buy a baby all brand new clothes that they are just going to grow out of in a few months. 

At walmart a sleeper or 2 piece outfit costs about $12 - $15.. 
But I can go to a gently used store (once upon a child) and get the same stuff (some even with the tags still on it) for $2 an outfit.

I dont have anything against second hand clothing, I would rather buy 50 outfits for $100 then 5-10 for $100 seems silly to me _


----------



## hot tea

Yeah, Falko has already outgrown all his newborn stuff. Cannot imagine the amount of money I would have wasted if I bought all new. I would rather spend that money on quality carriers and fun stuff for the family.


----------



## 17thy

Tanara said:


> _Hahaha well I think its pretty silly to go and buy a baby all brand new clothes that they are just going to grow out of in a few months.
> 
> At walmart a sleeper or 2 piece outfit costs about $12 - $15..
> But I can go to a gently used store (once upon a child) and get the same stuff (some even with the tags still on it) for $2 an outfit.
> 
> I dont have anything against second hand clothing, I would rather buy 50 outfits for $100 then 5-10 for $100 seems silly to me _

Or at my favorite thrift shop 200 outfits for $100. xD


----------



## QuintinsMommy

17thy said:


> Tanara said:
> 
> 
> _Hahaha well I think its pretty silly to go and buy a baby all brand new clothes that they are just going to grow out of in a few months.
> 
> At walmart a sleeper or 2 piece outfit costs about $12 - $15..
> But I can go to a gently used store (once upon a child) and get the same stuff (some even with the tags still on it) for $2 an outfit.
> 
> I dont have anything against second hand clothing, I would rather buy 50 outfits for $100 then 5-10 for $100 seems silly to me _
> 
> Or at my favorite thrift shop 200 outfits for $100. xDClick to expand...

thats so aweome!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I second hard shop alot
Single-ish mum and I cant spend alot on clothes.
My best Friend has a baby girl that is 3 months older then Lyrik so I got alot for free.


----------

